# Ein paar allgemeine Fragen: wo kann man beim PC sparen?



## Cynox (24. September 2012)

Hi, ich möchte mir demnächst einen Gamer PC zusammenstellen. Das hat aber noch einige Monate Zeit, ich denke bis ins Frühjahr 2013. Der PC soll von der Leistung her im 800€ Bereich liegen. Nun habe ich aber einige Fragen: 

- Gibt es Bestandteile, bei denen man sinnvoll sparen kann? Zum Beispiel brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein hübsches Gehäuse, hier würde mir eine 50 Euro Variante genügen. Gibt es da sonst noch Bestandteile? Brennen muss das Laufwerk zum Beispiel nicht können, und brauche ich überhaupt noch ein Laufwerk, oder ist es nicht eh sinnvoller und erschwinglicher alles bei Steam zu kaufen? Solche Sachen eben.

- An die Erfahrenen unter euch: Wenn ich mir jetzt schon einen PC zusammenstelle und erst in einem halben Jahr kaufe, wird er dadurch großartig billiger? Und wenn ja, lohnt sich ein solcher PC von der Leistung her noch in einem halben Jahr?

Ich würde es gerne schaffen durch solche Einsparungen den Preis um 100 Euro zu drücken, mehr wenn es möglich ist. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sogar schonmal einen Vorschlag machen, wie viel Geld man pro Bereich in so einen PC investieren müsste, und wo genau ich da sparen kann. Ich brauche jetzt noch keine konkreten Hardwarevorschläge, sondern einfach Preisbereiche, die für das Budget angemessen sind.

Wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir da Tipps geben könntet!


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

ALso, erstmal hier ein Tipp für ein Special von vor ca 1-2 Wochen: Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster da hast Du schon gute Anhaltspunkte - wobei das in 2013 natürlich wieder ganz anders aussieht, aber mit nem PC wie dem genannten für 800€ kannst Du alles auf maximalen Details spielen, und in 2013 gibt es für den Preis sicher eine nochmal bessere Grafikkarte oder aber die gleiche Leistung für 600-700€




Cynox schrieb:


> Gibt es Bestandteile, bei denen man sinnvoll sparen kann? Zum Beispiel brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein hübsches Gehäuse, hier würde mir eine 50 Euro Variante genügen. Gibt es da sonst noch Bestandteile? Brennen muss das Laufwerk zum Beispiel nicht können, und brauche ich überhaupt noch ein Laufwerk, oder ist es nicht eh sinnvoller und erschwinglicher alles bei Steam zu kaufen? Solche Sachen eben.


 Steam ist bei weitem nicht das preiswerteste - fast alle Spiele kriegst Du bei Saturn, MediaMarkt usw. oder auch amazon 5-15€ billiger, zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit - gerne kurz nach Release. Zudem gibt es nicht alles auch als Download-Version. Bei Steam gibt es aber immer wieder mal Special-Wochen zB "Summersale" oder auch zu Weihnachten - da gibt es oft Spiele, die noch nicht so alt sind, für nur wenige Euros.

Aber so oder so: ein Brenner kostet keine 20€ mehr, d.h. du sparst an sich bezogen auf den Gesamtpreis fast nix. Zudem: wenn Du nur 2-3 Spiele kaufst, die bei zB Saturn als Angebot 39€ kosten und bei Steam aber 49€, haste den Brenner schon wieder drin...  





> - An die Erfahrenen unter euch: Wenn ich mir jetzt schon einen PC zusammenstelle und erst in einem halben Jahr kaufe, wird er dadurch großartig billiger? Und wenn ja, lohnt sich ein solcher PC von der Leistung her noch in einem halben Jahr?


 gleiches Beispiel wie oben: der PC für 800€ wird in 6 Monaten sicher günstiger zu haben sein, dafür wird es dann aber auch schon ein paar neue Spiele geben, die evtl mehr Leistung brauchen. So ein PC wie oben wird aber noch recht lange für hohe Details reichen, es kommt sicher nicht in nem halben Jahr ein Spiel, das selbst auf Mittel nicht mehr mit nem PC läuft, der heute 800€ kostet. Selbst auf einem jetzt-600€-PC wird das nicht so sein.



Grundsätzlich hängt eine Sparmöglichkeit halt sehr davon ab, wann Du kaufst. Wo Du aber sparen oder NICHT sparen kannst;

Mainboard: die unterscheiden sich so gut wie gar nicht ,was die effektive Leistung betrifft. Selbst zum Übertakten reicht eines für 80€. 

CPU: da kannst Du bei Intel sparen, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst - siehe Artikel, da ist ein PC mit nem core i5-3450 und ein anderer mit nem i5-3570k. Letzterer ist zum Übertakten, kostet aber ca 40€ mehr, obwohl er in Spielen kaum merkbar stärker ist. Bei AMD reicht ein X4 965 völlig aus - alle teureren sind kaum besser. Nachteil: der X4 965 reicht zwar wie gesagt eine Weile, ist aber deutlich schwächer als der i5-3450 - dafür kostet er auch nur die Hälfte. Nur: Aufrüsten wird bei den Boards für nen X4 965 vermutlich nichts mehr werden, da AMD keine guten CPUs in Aussicht hat. Bei Intel wiederum könnte man die CPU nehmen, die in dem 500€-PC aus dem obigen Artikel steht - Vorteil: hier kann man dann sehr wohl bei Bedarf mal die CPU aufrüsten, zB eben nen i5-3450 nehmen, der dann - wenn es nötig wird - auch sicher deutlich günstiger als jetzt ist.

Festplatte: AKTUELL wären 1000GB gut. Wenn man nur 500 nimmt, spart man kaum was

RAM: 2x4GB, also 8GB sind Standard bei Neukauf, wenn es aber auf 15€ mehr oder weniger ankommt, dann kann man auch nur 4GB nehmen.

Gehäuse: an sich reichen sogar 30-40€ aus - evlt hat eines für 50€ aber nen zweiten Lüfter schon mit dabei, so das der kleine Aufpreis sich lohnt.

Netzteil: auf keinen Fall sparen! Das Netzteil wird oft völlig unterschätzt - es gibt aber trotzdem "Budget"-Modell von bekannten Firmen, zudem sind moderne Grafikkarten recht Stromsparend - 450-500W und Markenmodell für 50-60€ wäre angebracht.

Grafikkarte: sofern Lüfterlautstärke oder Design egal sind, kann man einfach die billigste mit dem gewünschten Grafikchip nehmen. Seit ein paar Jahren zeigt sich, dass Du für ca 200€ eine recht gute Karte bekommst, die für mind 1 Jahr auf hohen Details reicht, und dass alle teureren Karten zwar besser sind, aber meist relativ gesehen teurer - also zB die 300€-Karte ist logischerweuse 50% teurer als die 200€-Karte, aber meist "nur" 20-30% schneller.

CPU-Kühler: wenn die Lautstärke egal ist, kannst Du den "boxed"-Lüfter nutzen,der beim Prozessor dabei ist


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2012)

Erstmal ein fettes Dankeschön für die ausführliche Antwort! Das Special werde ich gleich lesen.

Ich habe mir inzwischen noch etwas anderes überlegt: selbst wenn ich den Rechner erst im Sommer kaufe, reicht mir eigentlich fürs erste eine Lösung aus, auf der ich ne Weile einige Spiele aufholen kann. Zum Beispiel will ich endlich mal Deus Ex spielen oder Skyrim mit Mods. Daher wird es mir dann reichen, wenn ich einen PC habe, der beispielsweise Battlefield 3 oder Crysis 2 in hohen Details schafft. Damit könnte ich ein Jahr lang leben denke ich und mich an den billigeren Steam angeboten vergreifen 
 Wichtig wäre da nur, dass ich den Rechner dann, wenn ich's brauche auch unkompliziert aufrüsten kann. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Stehen vielleicht grundlegende Standardänderungen in Aussicht oder brauchen die Grafikkarten der Zukunft größere Lüfter als die heutigen, sodass ich mir dann ein neues Gehäuse kaufen müsste? 

Außerdem lege ich durchaus wert auf eine stille Geräuschkulisse. Bei Spielen mag das eher trivial sein, da man da ja sowieso immer Sound hat, aber ich habe vor in zwei Jahren Architektur zu studieren und da könnte es sein, dass ich auf dem Rechner auch mal das ein oder andere Programm in der Richtung laufen lasse und dann würde mich ein zu lauter Lüfter eben doch nerven. Deshalb die Frage: Was ist gegen die Lautstärke erschwinglicher, ein gedämmtes Gehäuse oder leise Bauteile? Gibt es hier ähnliche Preis/Leistungsunterschiede wie bei Grafikkarten?

Ein Anliegen hab ich noch: Ich bin bisher eigentlich immer Konsolero gewesen. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Wii U und in nem Jahr die nächste Xbox kaufe bin ich schon wieder 600-700 Euro los. Daher habe ich beschlossen umzusteigen. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass Die Games 10-15 Euro billiger sind als auf der Konsole, dachte ich mir, dass der PC auf lange Sicht möglicherweise billiger ist. Ich muss auch nicht jedes Jahr die GraKa aufrüsten. Wenn ich ein Jahre hohe Details und dann zwei auf mittleren spielen kann, dann reicht es mir, den PC alle 3 Jahre aufzurüsten - also nach meiner "Aufholphase", die ich oben beschrieben habe. Also, was meint ihr? Rentiert sich PC Gaming nach einigen Jahren möglicherweise?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

Also, zB der PC für 600-800€ aus dem Special kann problemlos mit einer neuen Grafikkarte aufgerüstet werden, wenn es nötig wird. Beim Prozessor kann es aber - wenn man erst nach 3 Jahren aufrüsten will - eng werden, wobei die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt dann nötig sein wird.

Aktuell würde für Skyrim usw. schon der 500€-PC aus dem Special reichen, dann halt evlt. ne etwas bessere Grafikkarte nehmen, schon geht auch Battlefield 3 mehr als problemlos. und in 6 Monaten ist vlt eine Grafikkarte, die jetzt eher im 800€-PC steckt, nur so teuer wie die aus dem 500€-PC.

Ich würde mir da also nicht zu viele sorgen machen.


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2012)

Ganz genau so denke ich auch  Wie siehts mit meiner Frage aus, von wegen Rentabilität? Kannst du dich dazu äußern?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

Schwer zu sagen - es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wieviele Spiele du pro Jahr kaufst. Es kann sein, dass Du zB pro Jahr 5 Spiele kaufst, die für eine evlt. neue xbox jeweils 20€ mehr kosten als für PC - dann hast Du nach 5 Jahren ca. 500€ mehr ausgegeben als für PC-Spiele. Dafür kostet die Konsole evlt. neu "nur" 400-600€ und du behältst sie auch 5-6 Jahre. Bei nem PC zahlst Du am Anfang mehr, dafür "musst" du aber nur vlt nach 2-3 Jahren ne Grafikkarte für 250€ neu kaufen, wenn Du Pech hast halt auch nach 3-4 dann doch auch 1x Board+CPU, so dass Du die 500€ Erparnis wieder weg ist - dafür hast Du DANN nach 3-4 Jahren aber nen PC, der einer Konsole technisch überlegen ist und "schönere" Spiele bietet - so isses ja heute: für damals 400€ war eine PS3 oder xbox nicht schlecht, aber seit mind 2 Jahren ist deren hardware so alt, dass selbst ein nagelneuer 500€-PC bzw. ein 5 Jahre alter Ex-800€-PC, den Du für 300€ aufrüstest, eine bessere Grafik hinkriegt.


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2012)

Allerdings bin ich mit Konsolen immer gut zweigleisig gefahren, sodass ich wie gesagt insgesamt sogar 700 Euro für Konsolen ausgeben würde, wenn ich mir zwei kaufe. Und dafür bekomme ich ja schon nen recht ordentlichen Gamer PC, für den ich dann nach 2-3 Jahren nochmal... sagen wir 400 Euro zahle. Das reicht dann wieder für 2-3 Jahre und so habe ich im Optimalfall einen Konsolenzyklus für 400 Euro mehr an Hardwarekosten überstanden, mit besserer Grafik. Gehe ich dann davon aus dass ich in sechs Jahren so um die 36 Spiele kaufe zu je 15 Euro weniger als auf der Konsole, spare ich da 540 Euro, hätte also im Endeffekt 140 Euro gespart. 
Zu Beginn der nächsten Konsolengeneration müsste ich dann vielleicht wieder 400 Euro fürs Aufrüsten zahlen, zwei Konsolen schlagen ab dann aber mit 700 Euro deutlich heftiger zu Buche, angenommen das Preismodell stimmt 2018 noch. 

Ich denke, dass ich damit schon ganz gut fahre. Danke für deine Ausführungen, ich bin jetzt schon viel schlauer. Wenn mir noch Fragen einfallen, dann melde ich mich wieder  Und wenns ans Eingemachte geht, und ich konkrete Vorstellungen entwickle, dann mache ich nen neuen Thread auf. Für heute erstmal gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2012)

naja, dank der Grafikbremse die Konsolen aktuell ja reinhauen, kann man sogar schon eher von 3-4 Jahren reden, wo man bequem mit leben kann, vielleicht nicht auf Ultra-Hoch, aber oft merkt man eh nicht mal groß den Unterschied, außer das man durch niedrigere Einstellungen mehr FPS hat


----------

